# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] MapleStory M Bot - Autoplay & AutoQuest

## PixelBott3r

Incudes* FREE 1 hour* trial Everyday!

*Download:* Pixelbotter.net - Custom Made Bots
*live support:* Pixelbotter Chat

*THE ULTIMATE MAPLESTORY M BOT*







No complicated or confusing setups, no messing with 3rd party applications, simply put in your login info, run the bot and away you go!

Live chat for quick support:



Clean UI:




Multi Instance: 




Multi Game: (Also supports multi emulators at the same time!)




Quick Start Video:

Step 1) Open Bluestacks & set the Resolution as show - Enable ADB
Step 2) Restart Bluestacks (I've already done this prior to video) log into your game
Step 3) Put in your credentials & Start the bot! It'll auto detect the game

----------

